# Auf den Similaun mit dem MTB



## sch0sch (3. September 2012)

guten morgen verehrte damen u herren 

ich bin grad bei der planung einer 3 tagestour (evtl auch 4) in der ötztaler gegend!

bisher habe ich eine grobe aufstellung:
1. tag:
mit dem auto bis vent, tagesziel soll die martinbuschhütte sein. da dass nicht so eine riesen tour ist, sollte noch genug zeit sein den brizzisee oder ähnliches zu erkunden. 
übernachtung auf jeden fall in der martinbuschhütte.

2. tag:
übernachtung auf der similaunhütte. 
evtl den similaun mit dem radl erklimmen (erfahrungen?)

3. tag:
???

ich hoffe auf ein paar tips, mit denen ich eine runde zusammenstellen kann um am ende wieder in vent anzukommen.

pro tag sind maximal 2200 hm eingeplant. technisch würde ich mich erfahren einstufen und wenn dass rad mal geschultert werden muss ist es auch kein weltuntergang 


über ratschläge und verbesserungen, zwecks übernachtungen auf anderen hütten, trails usw. würde ich mich sehr freuen.

schon jetzt vielen dank!


----------



## 3cinos (3. September 2012)

Von der Martin-Busch-Hütte zur Similaun-Hütte sind es aber keine 2200Hm!
Für Normal-Biker ist der Abschnitt zu schieben, konditionsstarke können ca. 25% radeln (Stand ca. 2008)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (3. September 2012)

sch0sch schrieb:


> guten morgen verehrte damen u herren
> 
> ich bin grad bei der planung einer 3 tagestour (evtl auch 4) in der ötztaler gegend!
> 
> ...


Ich würde dir empfehlen, lieber auf der Similaunhütte zu übernachten, die liegt und ist viel schöner! Traumhaft der Sonnenaufgang dort oben Ist auch nicht mehr allzuweit von der Martin-Busch-hütte zur Similaunhütte, niemals 2000hm! 
Wir mussten  bis zur Similaun-H>ütte damals nur über den Gletscher, sprich das letzte Stückschieben und ein ganz kurzes Stück davor. War aber auch noch etwas früher im Jahr und kein Schnee. Solltest dich sputen...
Von dort aus würd ich zu Fuß zum Ötzi, falls ihr das vorhabt.


----------



## Carsten (3. September 2012)

Similaun-Gipfel  ist komplett vergletschert! Unten bis zur Hütte ist das noch einfach, Gletscher flach, keine Spalten, z.T. sogar befahrbar.
Oben ist das eine hochalpine Bergtour. Seil und Steigeisen dürften obligatorisch sein. Und natürlich eine Seilschaft mit entsprechender Ausbildung Erfahrung im Spaltenbergen etc.
Meine Einschätzung: steiles Eis, kannste nicht mal mit Spikes abfahren..lohnt also nicht. Kann aber auch sein dass ich mich täusche...war noch nicht oben.
Ich denke mal es gibt bessere Ziele in der Gegend zum Biken


----------



## bikeseppl (3. September 2012)

Hallo schau mal hier, könnte interessant für dich sein.

Servus Reiner


----------



## NewMaverick (3. September 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> Similaun-Gipfel ist komplett vergletschert! Unten bis zur Hütte ist das noch einfach, Gletscher flach, keine Spalten, z.T. sogar befahrbar.
> Oben ist das eine hochalpine Bergtour. Seil und Steigeisen dürften obligatorisch sein. Und natürlich eine Seilschaft mit entsprechender Ausbildung Erfahrung im Spaltenbergen etc.
> Meine Einschätzung: steiles Eis, kannste nicht mal mit Spikes abfahren..lohnt also nicht. Kann aber auch sein dass ich mich täusche...war noch nicht oben.
> Ich denke mal es gibt bessere Ziele in der Gegend zum Biken


 
Carsten täuscht sich nicht! Die Besteigung des Similaun Gipfels (immerhin 3.600 m hoch) ist eine hochalpine Gletschertour und setzt als solche eine dementsprechende Ausrüstung voraus, ein MTB gehört nicht dazu..............
http://www.sentres.com/de/hochtour/similaun--2


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. September 2012)

Servus!
Ich war mit den Tourenski dort und was man dort mit einem Radl machen will ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## sch0sch (5. September 2012)

also laut info aus der similaun hütte hat es ein wenig geschneit, was aber schon wieder weggeschmolsen ist. 
wir werden mal schaun wie weit es mit dem rad möglich ist in richtung gipfel zu kommen... man kann die räder ja auch zusammen abschließen und den rest ohne hochgehn.

@bikeseppl: die beschreibung hört sich richtig gut an, ist aber so wie ich das sehe eher ne route für nen alpencross... wir wollen eigentlich am ende auch wieder in vent/ sölden ankommen.

gibts in dieser gegend noch verschieden touren von den beiden hütten aus? erfahrungen?? 
danke


----------



## wesone (5. September 2012)

sch0sch schrieb:


> gibts in dieser gegend noch verschieden touren von den beiden hütten aus? erfahrungen??
> danke



Die gibt es durchaus, aber vielleicht sollte man dazu etwas über eurern Fahrstill und den technischen Anspruch wissen um vielleicht einen Tourentipp herausgeben zu können.


----------



## bikeseppl (5. September 2012)

sch0sch schrieb:


> @bikeseppl: die beschreibung hört sich richtig gut an, ist aber so wie ich das sehe eher ne route für nen alpencross... wir wollen eigentlich am ende auch wieder in vent/ sölden ankommen.


Start und Ziel war in Sölden, das war eine 3 Tagestour.


Servus Reiner


----------



## McNulty (6. September 2012)

NewMaverick schrieb:


> Carsten täuscht sich nicht! Die Besteigung des Similaun Gipfels (immerhin 3.600 m hoch) ist eine hochalpine Gletschertour und setzt als solche eine dementsprechende Ausrüstung voraus, ein MTB gehört nicht dazu..............
> http://www.sentres.com/de/hochtour/similaun--2


 

Ich glaube wenn der Kollege sich mit Bikeschuhen auf den Similaun aufmacht, braucht es fürs "Hinterher" keine Tourentips mehr, eher fürs Jenseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2012)

sch0sch schrieb:


> 2. tag:
> evtl den similaun mit dem radl erklimmen (erfahrungen?)



Is nicht bös gemeint, aber wer so was schreibt, der sollte doch lieber ganz im flachland unten bleiben. 

Eine Alpine Hochtour auf nem Gletscher mit Bike is ne total blöde idee. DA brauchts Steigeisen, man muss in ner Seilschaft gehen und man braucht da Erfahrung (was nach der Aussage schon mal komplett nicht vorhanden ist). Du bringst nur dich, andere Bergsteiger und die freiweilligen Bergretter (die dich dann zwangsweise runterholen müssen) in gefahr!

Am ersten Tag einfach gelich auf die Similaun rauf, oben übernachten, auf Südtirolerseite runter bis nach Meran, dann ins Passeiertal rein, evlt. Bus und rauf aufs Timmelsjoch und dann runter nach Vent.

Von Vent, Similaunhütte und runter bis nach Meran, ist in einem Tag machbar.


----------



## Carsten (6. September 2012)

kannst auch ne Runde übers hochjoch zurück machen...ist ne klasse tour denk ich.
Ansonsten schaut auf die Wanderkarte. Trail hoch tragen so lange es Sinn macht dort runter zu fahren geht immer. Manchmal kommt man bis zum Gipfel, manchmal merkt man vorher, dass es quatsch ist. Aber bleibt vom Eis weg, das ist eine andere Liga!


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2012)

Achja, wetter solltest auch genauer studieren, denn nun brauchts echt nimmer viel, dann fängts an zu schneien. Erst letzten Freitag hats zwischen 20-50cm in der gegend geschneit.


----------



## StevieO (6. September 2012)

.... vergiß den Plan, mit den Bikes auch nur einen Schritt von der Similaunhütte in Richtung Gipfel zu gehen, bitte ganz schnell, wenn Du nicht so enden willst, wie der Student, der vor ca. 10 Jahren im hinteren Pitztal in eine Spale gestürzt und erfrohren ist und vor ca. 2 Wochen vom Gletscher freigegeben wurde. 
Der Similiaun ist - ich war selbst schon zweimal oben - eine hochalpine Gletschertour, bereits ca. 300 Meter von der hütte entfernt beginnt der Gletscher, der jetzt (spät im Jahr) zahlreiche Spalten aufweisen wird. Hoch zum Gipfel führt ein Steilaufschwung, der ab August Blankeis trägt. Wie Du das ohne Steigeisen (oder passen diean Deine Bikeschuhe?), Seil und Pickel (nicht selten sind Eisschrauben nötig) schaffen willst, ist mir schleierhaft. 
Sei froh, wenn Ihr überhaupt auf die Similaunhütte kommt, Anfang September kanns in dieser Höhe schon mal über Nacht 20-30 cm Neuschnee geben. Seid Ihr dafür ausgerüstet? 
Sucht Euch eine Tour weiter unten. 
Von Sölden nach Vent führt ein Super Trail.
Stefan


----------



## sch0sch (19. September 2012)

also bis zur similaunhütte ist es mit dem bike machbar, zwar ist ab der martin-busch-hütte nicht mehr viel mit fahren, viel muss hier geschoben werden, nur teilweises schultern, trotzdem lohnt sich die schuffterei und man ist froh das bike mal auf 3000 meter gebracht zu haben  
ab der hütte geht es dann wirklich nichtmehr weiter auf den similaun, der gletscher ist ab der hütte nicht zum biken geeignet! 
da wir um 13 uhr an similaunhütte waren und hier auch die übernachtung sein sollte haben wir uns die wanderschuhe angezogen und sind zur ötzifundstelle gegangen, das war eine lohnende tour mit bei der auch das "wandern" spass macht (hier hat festes schuhwerk bzw turnschuhe ausgereicht weil kein schnee lag)
am nächsten tag gings dann wieder zurück zum auto dass wir in sölden geparkt haben.

von der similaunhütte gibt es 2 wege bis zur martin-busch-hütte, zuerst sind wir den offiziellen weg zurück, bei dem man auch bergab mal schieben muss.
danach sind wir den weg der sich weiter in der senke des tals befindet wieder hochgefahren/schoben. bis zu den anfängen des gletschers, die oberfläche war blankeis. da diese aber durch das abtauen aber sehr griffig war konnten wir mit dem bike eine ca 100 m lange abfahrt auf dem gletscher draufsetzen  dies hat gut geklappt, da im unteren teil keine spalten sind! nur zu empfehlen.

noch kleine tips: 
- 2 parkplätze in sölden kostenlos (vent gebührenpflichtig) 
- in den touristeninfos vent/sölden gibt es kostenlose mtb karten
- der weg von vent bis zur martin-busch-hütte ist ein breiter feld/wanderweg und    somit auch mit einem citybike zu bewältigen^^
- von sölden nach vent führt eine stark befahrene teerstraße, durch gute planung mit der mtb-karte kann man hier noch trails einbinden und den teeranteil verringern!
- da man von sölden auch in einem tag zur similaunhütte kommen kann, sollte man die martin-busch-hütte meiden (beim essen geben sie sich wenig mühe,zu kleines frühstück und kein nachschlag, dagegen hat die similaunhütte einen wunderbaren panoramasaal, frühstück so viel man will und nettes personal!)

-viel spass


----------



## jan84 (19. September 2012)

Wir sind dieses Jahr beim Alpencross darüber. Morgens in Öetz gestartet, übernachtung auf der Similaunhütte (nen ganzen Tag nur bergauf ist auch mal interessant ). 
MBH - Similaunhütte finde ich den "unteren" Weg über die Reste des Gletschers angenehmer als den oberen. Unten geht vor allem schneller. Alles von Similaunhütte richtung Similaun kannst Du mit dem Bike vergessen. 

Im Prinzip kannst ins Schnalstal runter und von da über Kurzras wieder zurück nach Vent, haben wir letztes Jahr mal gemacht. Ist stellenweise aber auch mit paar Schiebe-/Tragepassagen verbunden.  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (4. September 2017)

Ich ziehe den alten Thread nochmals raus:
In einer BIKE Ausgabe habe ich von einem Similaun Cross gelesen. Da ich ggf. nächste Woche im Ötztal bin und ggf. noch 2-3 Tage im Vinschgau verbringe, dachte ich, warum nicht über die Similaunhütte nach Vernagt? Zu meinen Fragen:
- Wie ist aktuell das Schneeverhältnis dort oben? Es hat ja die letzten Tage geschneit. Ist es überhaupt´s ratsam, Mitte September noch über diese Strecke zu gehen?
- Wie ist der Weg von Vent zur Similaunhütte zu beschreiben? Muß man mit gefährlichen Gletscherquerungen/Spalten/ect. rechnen? Oder ist das eher Gehen auf griffigem Schotter? Markierungen sichtbar?
- Wie ist der Weiterweg zum Vernagtsee? Die oberen Tiefenmeter werden wohl noch schiebend/tragend sein. Oder sind die Passagen im Moment zu gefährlich/vereist?
- Trailempfehlung vom Vernagtsee runter ins Vinschgau (grob Richtung Naturns)?


----------



## Wendo (4. September 2017)

Servus @Sickculture,

bezüglich dem Wetter kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.
Aber zur Strecke von Vent nach Similaun schon, die ist bis zur Martin-Busch-Hütte eigentlich komplett fahrbar - wenn man nicht auf Umgehung der gesperrten Strecke (super ausgeschildert, man kann es nicht verfehlen) ausweicht.

Wir haben die Umgehung gemacht da wir nichts riskieren wollten (gesperrt wegen Steinschlag) - die ist mit dem Bike allerdings nicht schön da man viel schieben muss. Im Endeffekt haben wir viele Leute auf dem gesperrten Weg laufen sehen und uns geärgert nicht durchgefahren zu sein. Das ist selbstverständlich keine Empfehlung den gesperrten Weg zu nutzen!

Ab der Martin-Busch Hütte geht es zwar noch einzelne Abschnitte zu fahren, aber im grossen und ganzen ist ab dort schieben/tragen angesagt.

Gletscher musst du keinen queren, und der Weg ist auch immernoch gut zu finden.

Runter nach Vernagt muss man am Anfang schon schieben, danach wird es aber ein wirklich toller Trail der auch ganz gut fahrbar ist. (Unbedingt an der Jausensation am Trailende eine Pause machen  )

Insgesamt ist es viel zu tragen/schieben - man sollte wissen ob man das machen will, für mich war es das trotzdem Wert, weil man ganz andere Eindrücke bekommt als beim herkömmlichen Alpentourismus.

Wir mussten am Ende die Strasse aus dem Schnalstal raus fahren, da unser ursprünglich geplanter Weg wohl verschüttet worden war und im Nachinein haben wir auch erfahren, dass er für Biker eh verboten ist.


----------



## Sickculture (4. September 2017)

Super. Dann muß nur das Wetter mitspielen. Über weitere Ratschläge bin ich natürlich dankbar ;-)


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. September 2017)

Wendo schrieb:


> Servus @Sickculture,
> Wir haben die Umgehung gemacht da wir nichts riskieren wollten (gesperrt wegen Steinschlag) - die ist mit dem Bike allerdings nicht schön da man viel schieben muss.


Bezüglich Schneeverhätlnisse kannst den Wirt befragen. Auf 3000m ist's doch wesentlich anders als auf 2000m.

Steinschläge nehmen im Alpenbereich zu und wenn man ausweichen kann, würde ich ausweichen. Steinschlag ist etwas, das du überhaupt nicht in der Hand hast und im Sinne einer Risikominimierung sollte man Ausweichrouten auch gehen/fahren, wenn sie angeboten werden.

Wir haben jetzt eine Übergangszeit von heiss auf kalt und da arbeitet das Material recht viel da es gefriert, taut, gefriert.


----------



## sub-xero (6. September 2017)

Sickculture schrieb:


> Ich ziehe den alten Thread nochmals raus:
> In einer BIKE Ausgabe habe ich von einem Similaun Cross gelesen. Da ich ggf. nächste Woche im Ötztal bin und ggf. noch 2-3 Tage im Vinschgau verbringe, dachte ich, warum nicht über die Similaunhütte nach Vernagt? Zu meinen Fragen:
> - Wie ist aktuell das Schneeverhältnis dort oben? Es hat ja die letzten Tage geschneit. Ist es überhaupt´s ratsam, Mitte September noch über diese Strecke zu gehen?
> - Wie ist der Weg von Vent zur Similaunhütte zu beschreiben? Muß man mit gefährlichen Gletscherquerungen/Spalten/ect. rechnen? Oder ist das eher Gehen auf griffigem Schotter? Markierungen sichtbar?
> ...


Ich bin da schon zweimal drüber und habe hier eine detaillierte Beschreibung der Strecke:
http://www.gletschersau.de/transalp/alpencross-2015/alpencross-2015-tag-3/
Und hier im Video, ca. ab Minute 15:


----------



## Sickculture (6. September 2017)

Danke dir. dein Video hatte ich mir gestern angesehen. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen (was ich nicht glaube). Noch eine Frage: Der Rückweg vom Schnalstal über die Schöne Aussicht Hütte nach Vent wird ja auch oft erwähnt. Dass die Gondel auch Bikes mitnimmt, habe ich bereits gelesen. Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass das aktuell noch immer so ist? Und wie lange wird man in etwa von Vent über Niederjoch ins Schnalstal benötigen und dann wieder zurück über Schöne Aussicht? Wie ist da der Trage/Fahranteil auf dem Rückweg?


----------



## Carsten (12. September 2017)

Inzwischen dürfte Alles zugeschneit sein. Der Winter ist früh dran dieses Jahr. 
Aus dem Schnalstal heraus gibt es drei Wege. Das Eisjöchl nach Ostern,  das Tarschl Joch nach Schlanders (siehe meine Homepage frax 2006)... 800 hm hoch tragen.
...und über Kurzras aufs Hochjoch. Für Leute die 15 km verblockte Felstrails lieben ein Traum,  für alle anderen ein verdammt länger Fußmarsch  . Da kann man sogar die Seilbahn nehmen und kommt so zurück nach Vent.
Als vierter Übergang fällt mir noch das Boldstöckljoch ein. Dazu kann ich aber in die Richtung nix sagen...


----------



## Sickculture (12. September 2017)

Danke dir Carsten. Das mit dem Wintereinbruch ist ärgerlich. Ich bin ab Übermorgen im Ötztal. Mal schauen, was "noch" machbar ist. Wollte eigentlich durch den Rosi-Mittermair-Tunnel zum Tiefenbachferner und über den Venter Höhenweg abfahren. Das scheint aber leider komplett verschneit zu sein (laut Webcams ist der Großteil weiß). Unterhalb der 2000er Grenze sollte noch was fahrbar sein.

Ich baue mir gerade für nächste Saison den "Similaun Cross" zusammen. Eben mit Eisjöchl, Spronser Seen, ggf. noch was und über Bildstöckljoch und Hochjoch wieder zurück. (Alles natürlich schön aufgeteilt). Mal schauen ob das was wird ;-)


----------



## Carsten (18. September 2017)

auf meiner Homepage gibt's jetzt nen kompletten Bericht der Ötzirunde2.0 mit Fotos usw


----------



## NunAuchDa (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

ich grabe mal diesen alten Thread hervor. Meine Frage passt hier ganz gut rein und so lohnt sich kein neuer Thread.

Bezüglich des Weges, oder vielmehr Pfades von der Martin-Busch-Hütte zur Similaunhütte bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher.
Das diese Strecke überwiegend geschoben bzw. getragen werden muss ist mir klar.
Aber wie kann ich mir den Weg vorstellen? 1/2 Meter breit und auf einer Seite Abgrund? Teilstücke mit Leitern?
Meine Suche mit google brachte diesbezüglich leider keine befriedigende Ergebnisse.

Wäre prima wenn mir jemand kurz genaueres zu diesem Weg/ Pfad mitteilen könnte.

Merci,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (12. Dezember 2019)

Auf dem Weg gibts keine Stellen mit Leitern oder steilen Abgründen.
Schau mal auf meine HP, da hab ich 2005 mal eine Ötzi-Runde gemacht, welche traumhaft war, und heute sicherlich auch noch ist.
Viel Spass noch

@Carsten
Falls du meinen Eintrag hier liest...
auch wenn ich keine Runde mehr mit Dir drehen kann :-( denk ich oft noch an unseren FRAX ;-)
Grüßle Harry


----------



## NunAuchDa (12. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Bei Deinen Bildern bekommt man ja richtig Lust sich aufs Bike zu schwingen und los zu fahren 
Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt mal etwas genauere Vorstellungen über den Weg.

Viele grüße,
Jürgen


----------

